# Union Jack



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 16, 2005)

On January 16, 1707 an Act of Union officially united the Parliaments of England and Scotland (essentially dissolving the latter). The Union Jack became of the official (land) flag of Great Britain. It had been flown on British ships for the past century ever since King James VI of Scotland became King James I of England and the St. George's and St. Andrew's flags were combined. From 1707 until 1999 Scotland lacked its own Parliament. Now that it has its own Parliament once again, Scotland nevertheless still flies the Union Jack flag (along with the St. Andrew's Cross) because it remains a part of the United Kingdom.


----------



## Peter (Jan 16, 2005)

Rule Britannia!

In obedience to the 5th term of the Solemn League and Covenant:

"V. And whereas the happiness of a blessed peace between these kingdoms, denied in former times to our progenitors, is, by the good providence of GOD, granted unto us, and hath been lately concluded and settled by both Parliaments; we shall, each one of us, according to our place and interest, endeavour that they may remain conjoined in a firm peace and union to all posterity; and that justice may be done upon the willful opposers thereof, in manner expressed in the precedent article."

*Despite making Scotland part of erastian, prelatical Britain and also exposing Scotland to all the Social wrongs of English politicians.*


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 15, 2006)

1707 Union Jack:


----------



## Steve Owen (Jan 16, 2006)

It is actually the Union *Flag*.

It is only called the Union Jack when it is flown at the mast of a British warship. A 'Jack' is specifically a naval flag, being somewhat smaller than an 'ensign' which is the kind of flag that is flown from buildings.

A fine piece of useless information for you. 

Martin


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Martin Marprelate_
> It is actually the Union *Flag*.
> 
> It is only called the Union Jack when it is flown at the mast of a British warship. A 'Jack' is specifically a naval flag, being somewhat smaller than an 'ensign' which is the kind of flag that is flown from buildings.
> ...



Point well noted, and not useless to me. Thanks much!


----------



## Puritanhead (Jan 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> 1707 Union Jack:



The Union Jack is the St. George's Cross (representing England) superimposed over the St. Andrews Cross (representing Scotland). The British added the red saltier alongside the St. Andrew's Cross, to represent Ireland, or just northern Ireland today. Gee... I'm a real vexillologist.


----------



## Steve Owen (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Martin Marprelate_
> ...



Well in that case, I'd better try to get it right! 
An ensign is indeed a larger flag than a 'Jack', but it is only called an ensign when it is flown at the stern of a ship. An ensign-size flag flown on land is called...um....er.....a flag!

Martin


----------

